# EyeFlip.com needs your input



## oofoof (Jun 3, 2007)

hey


----------



## jon_k (Jun 5, 2007)

There's some really nice pictures in there.


----------



## morydd (Jun 5, 2007)

I just took a look and closed the window before any pictures loaded. Loud music (any auto-playing music) is, IMO, bad. Also, the site loaded very slow.


----------



## oofoof (Jun 5, 2007)

thanks jon, im glad you liked them.

I appreciate the input morydd. ill see what i can do to fix the loading problem


----------



## Jim Gratiot (Jun 5, 2007)

The page didn't load for me.

Also, lose the Google Adsense on the home page... the money you make from this will be insignicant, and it comes across as very amateurish.


----------



## motcon (Jun 5, 2007)

morydd said:


> I just took a look and closed the window before any pictures loaded. Loud music (any auto-playing music) is, IMO, bad.


 

i second that. before i visited your page i was already listening to music....music that i like.


----------

